# brush holder help



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Forgot the pics.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

poprock1 said:


> Hi; mission impossible to find a brush holder for my 9" Electro Dynamics 36v forklift motor. Motor no. is :- 4165-016. 25C4144. Very old 70's? So old that some bolts & nuts are British Whitworth. Brushes are available online from the Graphite Store; pt no. 79-501222. 1 1/4" x 1/2", but I can't reference a holder. Yes, I know it's the 21st century, and I should move forward, but all help will be appreciated. Thanks
> 
> Pic in next post: Yours Sincerely; Al Zyma.


What's wrong with the one you have?


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Major, Nothing wrong with that one, but the other one is deformed, I assume due to excess heat caused by 60v of T105 through contactors and low rpm under load. My $300 motor has been two years of learning experience and if parts cannot be obtained then I will have to build a bridge and push on ( or jump ) into debt for a decent controller and motor.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

poprock1 said:


> Hi Major, Nothing wrong with that one, but the other one is deformed, I assume due to excess heat caused by 60v of T105 through contactors and low rpm under load. My $300 motor has been two years of learning experience and if parts cannot be obtained then I will have to build a bridge and push on ( or jump ) into debt for a decent controller and motor.


Hi pop,

It may be possible to find a service replacement part. Check the local forklift repair or motor shops or maybe search on line. But likely the best course is to repair the damaged holder. If that isn't possible, you may be able to find someone who can duplicate one from your undamaged part. I once knew a dental lab technician who in her spare time would cast metal parts for old model RR engines for hobbyists. Same equipment used to make false teeth  Barring that, I would consider a new brush holder assembly (all 4 holders and insulating ring) and fashion it to fit your motor. Chances are there is something out there with nearly the same size brushes.

Regards,

major


----------

